# Mini's and small children



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*Mini's and children*

I have a year-old mini, and no children, so made a point of socialising him with kids in the park when he was young. He loves kids in the range of about 7-13, he's a bit wary of teenagers, and a bit cautious with very young kids, but fine.

It's a bit harder if you don't have kids of your own, but possibly to 'borrow' other people's kids to help socialise.

Is yours a pup or an adult?

I have a command ('go say hi') for when I want him to greet someone ... easy to train, you just start using it with people the dog knows. With the dog on lead, make sure the dog sees someone he knows, unclip the lead and tell the dog 'go say hi' and point to the known person. Gradually add in people who are clearly dying to say hi to your very cute poodle puppy . Usually kids!


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I have 2 small dogs other than the spoos and they are great with them. We trained them this way. 

Although I dont allow any of my dogs to hang around smaller children to long just because I dont want them pulling on the dogs and hurting them (kids love to grab fur lol). I am sure they wouldn't do anything BUT I always remember they are dogs - and nothing is full proof.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

The reason I am asking, is because I am considering a mini for my family, and I have 2 young children. They are 5 and 2. I know a toy would be too small, and for me, a standard is too large. I have owned 2 German Shepherds, (which I adored!) and a longhaired dachshund. I have come to prefer a smaller dog.

I had a miniature poodle as a child. (That is us in my photo! I was about 10 there!) We got her when I was 5 and my brother was 2. She was a great dog with us. She was active enough, but not hyper by any means. I was able to walk her easily on a leash, as a child. But she would run and play, and jump through hoops! LOL

She was a brown. The mini's seem harder to find from a reputable breeder. Barclay is at the top of my list. I am in Pgh., and I think they are near Philly. 

Sorry if I have repeated a lot of info about me from other threads; just letting you know why I am asking. I am hoping to find a mini with a great temperament, that will do well with my kids. I know many would recommend a standard; I would just rather not go that big with a dog right now.


----------



## okilayla (May 25, 2010)

I have 2 minis and 3 kids. My youngest is 1 and the others are 5 and 7. I have never had any trouble with the dogs and the kids. They both love all kids and seem to know to be gentle. You just have to watch them closely when they are puppies and play bite. My kids walk both of them with no problems. Mini is the perfect size for us. I looked at Barclay too. They had some beautiful dogs. Good luck!


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a 1.5 year old mini and toy. Though not my own kids, my almost 3 year old niece lives with us and has since she was born, and we are visited often by my nephew who is now almost 2. I also have a almost 6 and 4 year old Miniature Schnauzers that were 1.5 and 3 when my niece came along. 

They do EXCELLENT with the kids. They've never been hurt by the kids (except maybe accidental kid stuff) and I wouldnt say adore, but they will go and check out the kids and play fetch with them.


----------

